# How long does she have?



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, I was curious how long my rat has until she gives birth, approximately. Here's a short video where you can see her belly at the beginning and end


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

When was she last with a male? A rat's gestational period is 21-28 days. Often a female about to give birth will start building a nest.


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

Shes made a nest-I think. She was pushing around bedding and made a little cubby. And I've only had her for 3 weeks today, so It must have been before I got her


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

cocothesquid said:


> Shes made a nest-I think. She was pushing around bedding and made a little cubby. And I've only had her for 3 weeks today, so It must have been before I got her


Average gestation is 21-23 days with most giving birth on day 22 or 23...so this weekend most likely


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

She looks really big for a rat her size. Probably by this weekend - early next week.


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, so Cicely isn't acting hormonal yet, but she refuses to be held and for the few seconds I was able to keep a hold on her, I think I felt babies moving. Does this mean she's giving birth tonight?

And thanks everyone for all the info!


----------

